# We need to get young kit builders



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

The hobby of building plastic models is virtually dead now. It makes me so sad. Sadder is that no one seems to care. Revell has sponsored some contests and made some slammer kits, that helps. 

But, I have attended model shows and everyone there is old. I see old men (I am old too) talking about how they spent weeks, months, or longer making a model. That's nice, if you have nothing better to do than spend so much making just one model, which no matter how accurate looking, will not actually start and run. 

So, young would be model kit builders walk away. And since so called pro model kit builders take so long to make one model, the model kit manufacturers make almost no profits and demand higher prices for each kit. 

It's silly, spending months on a single model, get a life. I am now building several model kits, as I always am. I expect to finish about four or five per week, and they are great looking models when I am done. 

And, buying many and assembling many helps the hobby.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would not exactly say the hobby of building plastic models is dead- it has some problems but none of them are deal killers. Right now the economy is very poor and most people do not have the resources they did ten years ago to get what they want. The irony is that back then I was waiting for a new kit to be issued in a subject I liked, today there are several dozen kits I dreamed about but I do not have the funds to buy them.
Young people today are in an instant gratification culture- they complain when a game loads in three minutes instead of just turning on the device and starting immediately. It does take patience to build a good model you can be proud of. Some model companies have helped things along by offering kits which are prepainted, even snap together. You can start one in the afternoon and have it on your shelf long before dinner. Some cars are diecast and assemble with screws- no glue or paint needed. The instant gratification market is being addressed, and I consider it to be a gateway drug- once they have started on building they will tend to want to do more.
I started building in the mid sixties. I made many mistakes of course but I was proud of every kit I built. I now have a stepson (11 yrs old) and I am teaching him the art of building now. He started off with snap together kits, when he saw what i had in my collection he wanted to do more. Last year we build his first glue kit- a Snowspeeder from Star Wars. I showed him how to paint and let him choose what and where to do it. We only have at most a couple of hours a week to do this and it took a while to complete. When it was done he was beaming. He felt a sense of accomplishment that a snap kit could never bring. He had gotten several new kits for Christmas and for the next one he chose to do the 'Smoky and the Bandit' Trans Am. It is a very complicated kit, but it does have some wonderful detail. I am pointing out the different engine components as we prepaint them on the parts tree. We have the whole movie series on disk and have been watching them as we build. It will take a while to finish, but what he is really enjoying is the _process_ of building, that to me is what it is all about.
When I create a painting or build a model, my head goes into a special space- I jokingly refer to is as the 'Zone'. it becomes almost Zen like- the feel of the brush against the canvas of the feel of the knife as it cuts through styrene, that is what I live for. Getting it knocked out and in a display quickly is nothing, it is the building process I crave. While Ryan is still a little intimidated I can tell when he starts to get into the Zone as well.
I do not think the Hobby is dead, it is just in a new phase. Kits are far more accurate but also more expensive- my first Enterprise kit cost $2.50. A lot of kids are mostly interested in just getting something fast, but if they start down that road then they will become the next generation of modelers. I think offering prepainted easy kits was brilliant, it get the ball rolling but soon do not satisfy. 
Instead of being concerned about the hobby is filled with old guys, find a young person and help introduce them to the craft. My stepson loves the video games and other instant pleasures, but when we decide to go downstairs into my realm and work on his kits some it is like a whole different world to him.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

mr-replica said:


> It's silly, spending months on a single model, get a life.


I read this and felt like I wanted to answer this particular statement.

I've spent over a year on my current build, and am looking at spending at least another three to four months before I estimate I'll be finished with it. Why is it taking so long? First, I work a lot. Second, I have an injured shoulder that sometimes doesn't allow me to work on my models when I want to. Third, and most important,* I want my model to appear a certain way, which means I will spend all the time I need to achieve that result, no matter how long it takes.* It is not "silly" to spend months doing something you love. What _*is*_ silly, is telling people how *you think* they should be spending their time, or how to build their models. I find it incredibly presumptuous and self-centered to deign to tell people how long they should or should not spend on their projects. And then to add to that the thinly veiled insult to "get a life" is quite onerous and shockingly narrow minded. Different folks will have different reasons for doing what they do, and how long they do it, but that is up to them to decide how they want to use their time, *and nobody else*. My time is exactly that, *my time*. Just because someone else is irked at the fact that I choose to spend it as I wish, that does not mean that I need to "get a life". Quite contrarily, I have a full and busy life, but I also want to spend a good deal of my free time doing what I love and doing it the way I want,* for as long as I want.* Others may find that discomforting, but that's their problem, and they can simply deal with it, or not, it makes no difference to me. But I'm not going to change one thing about what I do or how long I do it, just because someone else I've never met, don't know and have no business with, thinks it's "silly".


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Just pondering the math- 
4 or 5 car models a week, averaging between $18 to $24 each = $72 (lowest end 4x18) to $120 (high end 5x24). 52 weeks in a year, but remove some for vacations - 48 weeks of building.
$3,456 (low) to $5,760 (high) or 192 models (low) to 240 models (high) for one year.

I may not build as fast as you, but I can also never afford to buy that many kits either.
But, as mentioned earlier, I just enjoy the process of the build mostly.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I have 2 great nephews who are interested in model building partly due to the fact their daddy does it.
And just because you think builders should build 4-5 models a week does not make you correct, people build at their own pace. I am currently working on a model that has missing details and some incorrect details, and since there are no clear reference photos of the sides some of those missing details that I'm adding are educated guesses, which means I'm spending time looking at and determining just where the grid lines and window placements should be.
So bottom line, why don't you get a life and stop trying to force your opinion on every one else.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

this is the Same in most hobbies...

Model Cars, Trains, Ham Radio and Code.... radio controlled car, planes, boats. Wood working of any kind....

skills, time, money and more time....

and the all important "Reset Button"... video games with cold beverages... snacks... friends at your side... with or without skills...

my opinion... I have been trying for over 40 years .. family, children of family... children of children of family... NOT one continued after helping them get started...
and NOT one of them are willing to pickup a wrench and learn how to work on real ( 1:1 ) scale Cars as well

Retired Auto mechanic...


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

chuck_thehammer said:


> this is the Same in most hobbies...
> 
> Model Cars, Trains, Ham Radio and Code.... radio controlled car, planes, boats. Wood working of any kind....
> 
> ...


I SECOND this exact statement to the letter! I too have done the same, as for model railroading, model cars EVEN real cars, to date I've had one follower, my Step Son, he has a custom exhaust business now on real 1:1 scale and has done a fine job. 

BUT that too, the kits are a bit pricey as to compared to 15 years ago, for one, for two, the new age electronic age, games, phones and even cameras to some extent (video games that include them) have taken over! These "games" they can virtually make on screen what we do in 3D..... To the instance gratification status!

Its difficult to compete with that, sadly it also is human nature to follow it. Its going against it thats the trouble. My own daughter WAS "building" so so she thought..... And to some extent, still shows an interest if nothing else if its the REAL car no less BUT she is after all 10 going on 16, her "friends" at school play a vital role in all this on her account which I am also fighting.

IF any one of us here can succeed that, and over come it, chalk up a single success! -At least thats what I'm trying to do! NOW for those that are getting friends of children involved, you have to get the parents into it just a little to show an "interest" for their child to see..... The child can take that and run with it, and the parent would and should follow in the interest of their child, (At least I would)

I forgot to mention, I'm 37!


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

whiskeyrat said:


> I read this and felt like I wanted to answer this particular statement.
> 
> I've spent over a year on my current build, and am looking at spending at least another three to four months before I estimate I'll be finished with it. Why is it taking so long? First, I work a lot. Second, I have an injured shoulder that sometimes doesn't allow me to work on my models when I want to. Third, and most important,* I want my model to appear a certain way, which means I will spend all the time I need to achieve that result, no matter how long it takes.* It is not "silly" to spend months doing something you love. What _*is*_ silly, is telling people how *you think* they should be spending their time, or how to build their models. I find it incredibly presumptuous and self-centered to deign to tell people how long they should or should not spend on their projects. And then to add to that the thinly veiled insult to "get a life" is quite onerous and shockingly narrow minded. Different folks will have different reasons for doing what they do, and how long they do it, but that is up to them to decide how they want to use their time, *and nobody else*. My time is exactly that, *my time*. Just because someone else is irked at the fact that I choose to spend it as I wish, that does not mean that I need to "get a life". Quite contrarily, I have a full and busy life, but I also want to spend a good deal of my free time doing what I love and doing it the way I want,* for as long as I want.* Others may find that discomforting, but that's their problem, and they can simply deal with it, or not, it makes no difference to me. But I'm not going to change one thing about what I do or how long I do it, just because someone else I've never met, don't know and have no business with, thinks it's "silly".


And that is why the hobby is dying. How much profit do you estimate that a model kit manufacturer can make if you spend a year and a half on a single model? I am sorry sir, but I am also disabled, severely. 

But, when the day comes that it takes me that long to make ONE model, I will quit making kits. But, as you said, do what you want, but you are obviously not a dedicated model car hobbyist.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I like to have the Model name and logos in the plastic to show thru the paint... 
white plastic thru the color of paint.. block sanding off the paint.

and doing this can cause a repaint a few times... 

I can see a month or 2... but I sometimes have 3 or 4 kits in process...


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

When I first began to build plastic car models, I was about 5 years old. My older brother showed me how to do it. Back then, AMT sold one shot lacquers and enamels, as did Pactra and Testors. Testors still does. 

Boys everywhere spent many hours building kits, this pleased our parents, as we were quiet and were doing something constructive. No, they did not approve when sadly, at times, we blew up these completed models with firecrackers, LOL. Or, when we placed a model car in mom's kitchen oven until it softened, then took it out and slammed it against a wall or bedpost to simulate a terrible wreck. But, boys will be boys. 

My older brother graduated to the 3 in 1 kits, while I made the AMT Craftsman kits. Remember them? Really, unassembled promotionals, molded in color, just glue them together and bingo. Later, he showed me a way to build show quality looking paint jobs on models, one coat of Testors, wait a day, make model. Then shine with Endust, it looked great! 

Tragically, he was killed in a car accident at 17 years old, I was 14. He was pretty smart for his age, he told me that anyone can spend forever making something look good, but a clever person can make something look good much quicker. I like that. Work smarter, not harder.

I still use the original Endust to give my models a show quality shine, though it is now only available at Amazon and not in stores as it contains bad ingredients they say. A pro modeler once examined a model I had completed and asked me how many hours it took me buffing and polishing it to achieve the level of gloss. It took me about 5 minutes. 

By the way, I have also found a quicker way to build resin kits. Even cheap WalMart gray primer will work to seal them after the usual soak in Wesleys whitewall cleaner. And forget mixing epoxy or using super glue, an adhesive called "Fix-All" will work better and can be used the same way as you use Testors cement on plastic models. 

Oh, by the way, no matter how long you spend on your model kit, it will never start up and take you on the road.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I like to have the Model name and logos in the plastic to show thru the paint...
> white plastic thru the color of paint.. block sanding off the paint.
> 
> and doing this can cause a repaint a few times...
> ...


Of course the logos must show, I agree. It takes about 24 hours for one coat of paint to dry thoroughly, so yes, it can take a few days for repaints.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

mr-replica said:


> And that is why the hobby is dying. How much profit do you estimate that a model kit manufacturer can make if you spend a year and a half on a single model? I am sorry sir, but I am also disabled, severely.
> 
> But, when the day comes that it takes me that long to make ONE model, I will quit making kits. But, as you said, do what you want, but you are obviously not a dedicated model car hobbyist.


Just because some one does not build 4 or more model cars straight out of the box does NOT mean they are not a dedicated model builder, talk about close minded, sheesh.
I've heard of blowing up finished models with fire crackers but I'v never heard of sticking them in the oven to soften the plastic and smashing them against a wall. Hey Whiskeyrat, maybe you should have done that to add some realisitic body damage to the General LOL.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

mr-replica 

Your statement "buying many and assembling many helps the hobby" is not quite true. Buying kits does help the hobby. But assembling them doesn't really matter. And while I certainly don't finish as many models as you do. I still buy them. So what does it matter if I take a year or so to finish one kit ??

And while there are many modelers here that take their time building. It's obvious you haven't seen the stash of models some of these guys have. I've seen guys on here post pics of their stash that would easily fill a hobby store. So they are certainly buying the models. And helping the hobby !

While I sincerely don't mean to sound harsh or rude. I don't understand you telling anyone to "get a life" just because they don't have the time to complete 4 or 5 models a week as you do. If I took the time to complete 4 or 5 models a week (and complete them to my satisfaction) I would never get any sleep. I also wouldn't have a job !

I wish I had that kind of time to devote to my many hobbies. But like most guys, real life and responsibilities take up the majority of my time.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-Neverthought of it that way. my current "shash" of models is 70 or so model kits (I haven't done an accurate count to date) BUT I buy when I can, and if and when I do buy, its with a coupon as really, when your surviving, and such NOT working as I'm disabled, with a limited budget, you can't spend the 4 or 5 model kit costs every week, not on a limited budget, BUT, I do make a lot of my own detail parts, and I do a TON of trading with those that have to trade, GRANTED, thats not "buying" on my behalf, BUT that kit was bought in the very beginning, by either the guy I got it from or who he got it from, as a chain reaction. 

You don't have to buy BULK, to support the hobby, as long as the hobby has some support, and those of us that do occasionally, will keep it going! I don't disagree tho on getting the younger generation involved, thats the life line of ANY hobby! "New YOUNG blood"


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> I have 2 great nephews who are interested in model building partly due to the fact their daddy does it.
> And just because you think builders should build 4-5 models a week does not make you correct, people build at their own pace. I am currently working on a model that has missing details and some incorrect details, and since there are no clear reference photos of the sides some of those missing details that I'm adding are educated guesses, which means I'm spending time looking at and determining just where the grid lines and window placements should be.
> So bottom line, why don't you get a life and stop trying to force your opinion on every one else.


Fair enough, I was out of line in what I said, sorry.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

-Hemi- said:


> -Neverthought of it that way. my current "shash" of models is 70 or so model kits (I haven't done an accurate count to date) BUT I buy when I can, and if and when I do buy, its with a coupon as really, when your surviving, and such NOT working as I'm disabled, with a limited budget, you can't spend the 4 or 5 model kit costs every week, not on a limited budget, BUT, I do make a lot of my own detail parts, and I do a TON of trading with those that have to trade, GRANTED, thats not "buying" on my behalf, BUT that kit was bought in the very beginning, by either the guy I got it from or who he got it from, as a chain reaction.
> 
> You don't have to buy BULK, to support the hobby, as long as the hobby has some support, and those of us that do occasionally, will keep it going! I don't disagree tho on getting the younger generation involved, thats the life line of ANY hobby! "New YOUNG blood"


I still have more than a hundred or so kits I purchased many years ago, to build. When I worked at the plastic factory, I was allowed to take many home free or at production cost. I too am now disabled and understand what you mean. 

Trading is great, I do that. Yard sales, I find many kits at those. Usually at about $3 to $5 a kit. I also save tons of money by not paying for cell phones, smart phones and other gadgets. My regular land line phone is great.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Work can be dangerous (hazardous) to your well being... I am also disabled... auto mechanic or was... 

I have about 40 kits still sealed... cars
and a large scale (1/8) Iroc-Z Camaro, 78 Corvette... finished... 
and a 82 Corvette not started.

and maybe 100 1/24, 1/25 built.

I believe there is NO answer to the OP's question... old it to old for young people.

except for the word "Cool"... still means the same 1950-2015... go figure.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

For the past 7 years I've been living in a very small studio apartment and I don't have the room to display built models so I'll have to wait until I find me a larger place before I can really start on the 100 or so unbuilt kits in my stash.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Apr 12, 2015)

That's my problem, no display space. I have about 75 - 100 models myself, mostly sci-fi and aircraft, plus a few Gerry Anderson models, all still in boxes. One day I'll get there.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Display is my problem as well- I have to keep a lot in storage and rotate what is on the shelves.
Some kits I have not even started yet because I have no room for a three foot Enterprise...


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

mr-replica said:


> And that is why the hobby is dying. How much profit do you estimate that a model kit manufacturer can make if you spend a year and a half on a single model? I am sorry sir, but I am also disabled, severely.
> 
> But, when the day comes that it takes me that long to make ONE model, I will quit making kits. But, as you said, do what you want, but you are obviously not a dedicated model car hobbyist.


So, by that rationale, the only thing I should worry about is whether or not model companies are making money from me? *Forget about what I want to do, right?* Just keep buying models and churning them out as fast as I can! Nevermind making them look the way I want! Just keep buying and building, quick! Before we can't buy any more! The world will end if we don't buy as many models as fast as we can!! You heard the man! The dedicated model car hobbyist has spoken! Everyone get busy cranking out models as fast as you're able!

You wouldn't by any chance have stock in Revell or Monogram would you?

I have a stash of models that I've purchased from around the world, which probably totals about $3500, and that's not including all of the models I've built before I started my stash. I've budgeted another $2000 for next year alone. Please tell me how I'm helping the death of the hobby after spending probably about five to seven thousand on kits, photo-etch, decals, paints, extra parts, sheet styrene, putties, conversions, and multiples of the same kit. Are you *truly simple enough* to think that I only buy one model at a time, and then spend years making it before I buy another?? I buy them and stash them. How is that any different from buying them and then immediately building them? It's not. They're just sitting on my shelf instead of the store shelf. The end result is the same: the kit gets bought and the model manufacturer gets paid. I've been buying and building since I was ten. I'm forty-four now, and will be buying and building kits until I can't see and my hands don't work anymore. It's guys like me who have the money to spend that make the hobby still viable for guys like you. You're welcome.

I love how you can just sit at your keyboard telling everyone else what to do, and then denigrate them for not following your orders. What audacity. I thought Hobbytalk was a place to discuss and share your interests, not a venue to disparage other people for doing things their own way, in their own time. But, I am obviously not a dedicated model car Hobbyist, so what do I know. *Apparently only dedicated model car hobbyists* know what they are talking about, and *only dedicated model car hobbyists know* what's best for everyone, and what we should be doing with our money, models and time. Gee, I'm so glad someone came along to straighten me out!!

Here's some unsolicited advice: Crank that ego down, and try a little humility. You have no place telling people how to go about their hobbies. Insulting fellow model builders is no way to foster interest in the hobby, but a very good example of what not to do. It seems the disability that holds you back the most is the one that prevents you from being equitable.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Still... big "stash" or small stash, and having what I have on a limited budget, I'll build as slow as I damn well please!!!!! IF my detail oriented way isn't good enough for those that want to see me buy 20 + models a month well sorry, *YOUR* THEE only one thats gonna be disappointed in the end, As I'm enjoying what *I'M* doing to them, I really don't care if others are or not......

So because your disabled, and you buy a large amount of models and crank out 4 or 5 a week, hows that make you any better then the one I pump out a single model a month, or maybe every other month?

In Gods eye, this is all in-material, we're all "equal" no matter how we as humans see it!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

There are many guys here on Hobbytalk that do just as much to promote model building, with their long, slow, drawn out builds, as anyone that cranks out 4 or 5 models a week. They take the time to take pics and document their builds. And seem to gladly answer any questions anyone has about what they have done. Or how they went about doing it.
These guys are very helpful in showing new comers, as well as guys just getting back into the hobby, what is possible. 

I've seen things done with models here that I never dreamed was possible back in my youth. These guys are teachers. And their teaching does a great deal to promote this hobby. And it really doesn't matter what they are building. Whether it's a car, a model railroad building, or a wickedly tricked out Santa sled. The skills used to build these things can be applied to build nearly anything.

Guys like these help to promote this hobby by showing others the skills they have learned. And in turn this encourages others to go out and buy models to build. Because, after all, these guys are just human. And if they learned these skills. Then so can I.

So as I see it. Your thinking is a bit backwards. Guys that take their time building. Aren't hurting this hobby at all !!!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> There are many guys here on Hobbytalk that do just as much to promote model building, with their long, slow, drawn out builds, as anyone that cranks out 4 or 5 models a week. They take the time to take pics and document their builds. And seem to gladly answer any questions anyone has about what they have done. Or how they went about doing it.
> These guys are very helpful in showing new comers, as well as guys just getting back into the hobby, what is possible.
> 
> I've seen things done with models here that I never dreamed was possible back in my youth. These guys are teachers. And their teaching does a great deal to promote this hobby. And it really doesn't matter what they are building. Whether it's a car, a model railroad building, or a wickedly tricked out Santa sled. The skills used to build these things can be applied to build nearly anything.
> ...


I have learned many things about building.. and me.. from the Great people here.. seeing the detail and how it changes the models. for the better....I now build models that I could be proud to display at shows...

my opinion. buying 1 to 100 does not help the hobby ...
building 1 or 100 does not help also...
its getting New builders... Young, Middle Age .. or OLD... 
Show and display.. talk and encourage ...


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-To me......

-SHOW...

-TALK about it.....

-ENCOURAGES the person thats listening!

That in itself is more "helpful" then spending the $500 in models you might over time as not only is that more helpful its having EACH person buy say 5 models over a 6 month period of time. -THEN teach them to do the SAME, the number at that point would exponential!

SO, the question is, -HOW many have you "Encouraged" to build!??


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I should have added..

give someone a FISH.. or teach them to FISH.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

One way to get young boys back to our hobby is to make more easy to assemble kits. I recall as a boy, I started with AMT Craftsman kits. My older brother also liked them, but preferred to also make the 3 in 1 kits.

Those AMT Craftsman kits were fantastic, they were easy to assemble, molded in color and all you needed was Testors cement. The best place to buy kits back then was Grants, or WT Grant. Whoever was in charge of that national chain understood boys, every Grants store had displays of model kits, from Monogram, AMT, and beginning in 1965, MPC. 

The signs said "You can make a model just like your older brother can" (AMT). And I could! And back then, all models employed two metal axles, so you could even play with the model after you assembled it. That was great. 

Back in the 1960's, AMT ruled the market, accounting for over 80% of model kit sales. Monogram, Revell and Jo-Han had to struggle to make the best of the remaining 20%. The hobby literally exploded into bigger sales when the AMT president left AMT and formed MPC in circa 1965, he took a few AMT experts with him. Within only three years, MPC was outselling AMT and making better, more accurate kits.

But MPC was wise, though their kits were more accurate, they were less complicated to assemble. I was coming of age at the time MPC became the leader in model kits. I remember it well, Grants stores had large MPC clear display cases, showing finished models and promos. 

By 1968, MPC was the largest kit maker. But AMT didn't give up, now 2nd, they continued to make a few good kits. However, for the young modeler, only MPC and Jo-Han mattered. Why?

Because AMT had forgotten the young guys, and responded to so called pro modelers, the older guys who demanded more details. Still, a MPC or Jo-Han kit looked better when put together than an AMT kit did. AMT did recognize the mistake, and in 1970, brought out what they called "Motor City Stockers". These had no engines and came in smaller boxes, but had completely accurate details and retailed at $1.00. KMart sold them at 68 cents, yes, that's right, 68 cents for a great model kit. 

I bought many, most I still have. They had the option that you could add an engine from your parts box as the engine insert wasn't part of the chassis. I was 15 years old then, I used all of my money from my job delivering newspapers to buy them. 

Since then, few attempts were made to atract young boys to the hobby, really. By the 1980's AMT, MPC, Jo-Han were facing bankruptcy. Lesney (Matchbox) bought AMT, General Mills bought MPC, Jo-Han quit making kits. Revell and Monogram both lost money.

Revell responded with snap kits, others followed. These were all detailed kits that you could make easily. They sold well and did revive our hobby. However, older modelers complained, these kits had no engines, they could not start up and take you to the mall. 

And aghast, they were molded in color and didn't take a month or more to assemble! So youngsters left our hobby, a boy at about 8 to 12 is not going to spend months making one model kit. In recent model car magazines, I have read that older moldelers gripe when the magazine offers helpful tips to inexperienced modelers. How sad that they don't understand that without the new kids making kits, the hobby will die. 

And, it is near dead now. Round2 now owns the AMT and MPC molds, but no new kits, just reissues. The reason that kit prices are so high is because they are not produced in volume, because older modelers have forgotten what young boys like and need. They simply won't spend months on a professional paint job or spend months on parts that will never operate. 

We older farts can NOT keep the hobby alive, we will be dead in a few years, let's face it.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

whiskeyrat said:


> So, by that rationale, the only thing I should worry about is whether or not model companies are making money from me? *Forget about what I want to do, right?* Just keep buying models and churning them out as fast as I can! Nevermind making them look the way I want! Just keep buying and building, quick! Before we can't buy any more! The world will end if we don't buy as many models as fast as we can!! You heard the man! The dedicated model car hobbyist has spoken! Everyone get busy cranking out models as fast as you're able!
> 
> You wouldn't by any chance have stock in Revell or Monogram would you?
> 
> ...


I just completed my sixth model kit this week, it looks great. But, thanks for your reply. You equate money spent as a way to promote our hobby, that is bad. Thank you for your insults, I did apologize for what I said. I am glad you have a fortune to spend , most do not. 

Your bragging about how much you spend sounds like ego to me, sorry. Anyway, I have to go, I painted 5 model bodies and they are now dry. I am glad I was able to straighten you out, you are welcome.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

In the original post.....mr-replica "And, buying many and assembling many helps the hobby."
But then you criticize a man by stating "You equate money spent as a way to promote our hobby, that is bad."

When you have already stated that buying many helps the hobby. So how is he suppose to buy models if he doesn't spend money ??? 

You then state "Your bragging about how much you spend sounds like ego to me, sorry."
But in the same post you brag "I just completed my sixth model kit this week, it looks great."
And then go on to say "I am glad you have a fortune to spend , most do not."

But by your own words you are clearly saying that you have a great deal of money to spend on models. Because, I have a full time job and make decent money. But I can't afford to build 5 or 6 models a week. Plus the paint and stuff it takes to build them.

I'm not trying to be rude. But you seem to be contradicting your own words at every turn.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

R2 has put out a few new kits under the AMT brand name, only they are not car models, instead they are Star Trek model kits. So mr-replica your statement that no new kits from AMT is a false statement, in a way. You might want to consider taking a look at the R2 blog and ask if there will be any new kits other than ST under the AMT brand.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-It is to my understanding that Round 2 Models BOUGHT AMT, which in turn bought MPC (correct?) So that would mean by laws of business, that Round 2, can use WHATEVER "name" on their boxes they want as a "retro" kit...... Just like Revell, bought out Monogram! NOW you can find original "Monogram" kit with a Revell name on the box!

Granted Round 2 Models ALSO bought out Lindberg, AND Hawk Models! Lindberg opwned or bought out IMC.....

SO with that all spelled out, this would mean that Round 2 can make ANY of those models, under their choice of name, UNLESS its a "Holding Company for each of these. BUT if not, they can still make a retro box art kit with any one of those companies they now are in A. Control of, or B. OWN!

SO that being said, look and see whats being re-issued, those would be under "NEW" models for todays kit builders! No matter car or otherwise!

I'm sad to say its about time I speak my mind on this subject Mr. Replica, you sir need to look at the REAL world and whats going on around you...... INSTEAD of looking at what others are buying and doing. AS LONG as someone is making the models no matter how many a day to SELL someone (ANY ONE OF US) will buy it, if it is something we're looking to build!

Granted, I'm on a limited budget, BUT I buy when I have the funds to spare..... BUT to that, we need the STORES to CARRY the product, and why don't they? WELL sir, they're NOT selling. WHY? WELL back to my original comment, on the electronic "age" we're in! Its damn difficult to compete with, specially when its all "instant gratification" to the younger generation! WHY spend $30 on a model kit, that needs to be built, when you can have something ANYTHING at your fingertips whenever you want it and it does something MORE then collect dust, or just something to look at? You know why? Those younger generation people ARE NOT being interested in it! WE AS BUILDERS need to open that door for them to show them how to create, sure they're not gonna be what any one of us might be or pump out some astronomical amount of kits a week..... SO WHAT? GETTING the interest is what BUILDS the damn hobby to be strong, if we as builders don't then the hobby will eventually die!

NOW as you say Mr. Replica, you buy enough kits to pump out 5 or 6 a week......... SO are you TEACHING ANYONE how to assemble the kit, or paint, or what color to paint "that" part?

NOW its my turn........

IF your NOT, then all those kits your building are USELESS to the hobby EXCEPT the cost YOU spent on them, and thats where it ends! IF you teach, and interest a child, to do what your doing thats MORE help then the funds you spent on the kit! AS THEN your 5 or 6 MIGHT double! NOT in the same time but over a span of time cause I do NOT know ANYONE right now that can afford that amount of kits due to the economy right now...... 

YOU alone can not pay the companies manufacturing the kits to keep them going, you have to have A LOT of consumers to do such, unless YOU HAVE an ENDLESS amount of cash flow and can survive as well to continue!

I'm TIRED of hearing "BUY more kits" each one of us, buy, BUT we need more then just "US" you understand? These companies making these kits need THOUSANDS of people to buy, not just a handful to buy and try to make up the difference! WE CAN'T its just not in the era of endless money supply! THIS is where WE as builders need to MAKE an INTEREST, TEACH, APPLAUD, and CONTINUE doing so!

Your in a world in your own head that has no reason... its about time you found some! TELLING ME that I ought to put my family out to buy kits, is down right INSANE! 

EVEN IF I HAD the money to put $1,000 a week in model kits and could care less, I still WOULDN'T............ thats just DUMB, my house isn't that big!

WAKE UP!

Live with what ya see, and do, and STOP YER damn complaining what others seem you "aren't" it really is not your concern!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

DCH10664 said:


> In the original post.....mr-replica "And, buying many and assembling many helps the hobby."
> But then you criticize a man by stating "You equate money spent as a way to promote our hobby, that is bad."
> 
> When you have already stated that buying many helps the hobby. So how is he suppose to buy models if he doesn't spend money ???
> ...


His over-inflated ego doesn't afford him the perspicacity to follow his own logic, or lack thereof. And so far I haven't seen any images of his work. I don't think he builds as many kits as he says. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Now, now, now, don't forget he may not have the ability to post pictures of his builds.:wave:


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

whiskeyrat said:


> I read this and felt like I wanted to answer this particular statement.
> 
> I've spent over a year on my current build, and am looking at spending at least another three to four months before I estimate I'll be finished with it. Why is it taking so long? First, I work a lot. Second, I have an injured shoulder that sometimes doesn't allow me to work on my models when I want to. Third, and most important,* I want my model to appear a certain way, which means I will spend all the time I need to achieve that result, no matter how long it takes.* It is not "silly" to spend months doing something you love. What _*is*_ silly, is telling people how *you think* they should be spending their time, or how to build their models. I find it incredibly presumptuous and self-centered to deign to tell people how long they should or should not spend on their projects. And then to add to that the thinly veiled insult to "get a life" is quite onerous and shockingly narrow minded. Different folks will have different reasons for doing what they do, and how long they do it, but that is up to them to decide how they want to use their time, *and nobody else*. My time is exactly that, *my time*. Just because someone else is irked at the fact that I choose to spend it as I wish, that does not mean that I need to "get a life". Quite contrarily, I have a full and busy life, but I also want to spend a good deal of my free time doing what I love and doing it the way I want,* for as long as I want.* Others may find that discomforting, but that's their problem, and they can simply deal with it, or not, it makes no difference to me. But I'm not going to change one thing about what I do or how long I do it, just because someone else I've never met, don't know and have no business with, thinks it's "silly".


It doesn't seem to matter that I apologized for saying that.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> Now, now, now, don't forget he may not have the ability to post pictures of his builds.:wave:


I notice that you can't respond to my posts about model car history and the reasons that young people don't care about our hobby. No, I do not have a digital camera, but I will go to Amazon and buy a scanner, if that makes you happy. I have plenty of pictures I will upload. No, not from a smartphone, from what I just saw at Amazon, an HP printer/copier/scanner for $38 and no shipping or taxes charged. HP C5X25A Deskjet 1513 - Multifunction Color Photo Printer with Scanner and Copier $38.01. 

I spend my money on model kits, not on fancy gadgets. And not on high priced internet or the best computer, this PC was $348 at KMart. My DSL isn't fast, but it's only $29.99 a month. 

No wonder young kids left our hobby, when Scale Model Enthusiast magazine tries to get them interested, old supposed model kit experts complain to that fine magazine. So, the hobby dies. But there are those of us that are trying to keep it going, Revell has responded. They have introduced curbside kits and have sponsorered many middle school model car events.

It's too bad that so many so called model car enthusiasts don't care what young kids want and need.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

To bad you're to blind to see when some one is being saracastic as indicated by this :wave:.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-I'm on DSL thats $19.97 a month, I got a $79 digital camera, and a $5 ScanDisk memory card...... I MIGHT spend $10 a MONTH in model supplies (A LOT I already have) Sadly, I just spent $19.97 in a model kit, that I had to spare, and before that model, it was 4 months, maybe longer since I had the spare cash to buy a single model that was a "Foose" '67 Charger, that I used a 40% coupon from Micheals to get.

BUT I have a fully "stocked" hobby room, was a shop, and when I WAS working, I bought out several hobby shops over the years and thats where most of my "supplies" came from, but in '13 I became disabled so. now I'm trying to enjoy my fruits of labor I put forth..... Which a lot of my friends didn't know..... They think when I was working I was building a business, NO, I was an avid modeler... I WASN'T trying to build anything but some models! That way when the time came and I'd either retire, or well now in this case disabled, I can enjoy what I build..... and not spend a years salary purchasing all the materials, I have most of them, all due to persistence!

As far working I've been a skilled carpenter, most of my life, BUT done Auto mechanics growing up, and auto body in my early 20's, and then after that got into the carpentry field, from going ot school at a Vo-Tech for it, and was certified Electrician, so..... I could build, and wire anything.... the last 5 years of my working life, I built liquor stores for the state I reside in! -This was before I found out I needed open heart surgery....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> -I'm on DSL thats $19.97 a month, I got a $79 digital camera, and a $5 ScanDisk memory card...... I MIGHT spend $10 a MONTH in model supplies (A LOT I already have) Sadly, I just spent $19.97 in a model kit, that I had to spare, and before that model, it was 4 months, maybe longer since I had the spare cash to buy a single model that was a "Foose" '67 Charger, that I used a 40% coupon from Micheals to get.
> 
> BUT I have a fully "stocked" hobby room, was a shop, and when I WAS working, I bought out several hobby shops over the years and thats where most of my "supplies" came from, but in '13 I became disabled so. now I'm trying to enjoy my fruits of labor I put forth..... Which a lot of my friends didn't know..... They think when I was working I was building a business, NO, I was an avid modeler... I WASN'T trying to build anything but some models! That way when the time came and I'd either retire, or well now in this case disabled, I can enjoy what I build..... and not spend a years salary purchasing all the materials, I have most of them, all due to persistence!
> 
> As far working I've been a skilled carpenter, most of my life, BUT done Auto mechanics growing up, and auto body in my early 20's, and then after that got into the carpentry field, from going ot school at a Vo-Tech for it, and was certified Electrician, so..... I could build, and wire anything.... the last 5 years of my working life, I built liquor stores for the state I reside in! -This was before I found out I needed open heart surgery....


Hemi, I don't care how long you take to build a model. Or how many supplies or models you buy. Any man that leaves a pair of panties on the seat of Santa's tricked out sled, is cool in my opinion !! (LOL) :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> Hemi, I don't care how long you take to build a model. Or how many supplies or models you buy. Any man that leaves a pair of panties on the seat of Santa's tricked out sled, is cool in my opinion !! (LOL) :tongue: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

LOL I suppose, yeah I'm sick & twisted that way! :wave:


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

hobbies and supplies... and cost...

cost can not be changed...

I used to do 35mm slide photos'.(many years)... to have them converted to digital... was quoted 600 dollars...
I purchased a Epson photo/slide scanner... for 180... after about 1000 slides.. I get to start on wife's many photo albums. she thinks the machine is wonderful.
displayed on a 21 inch monitor.

and to the model thread... I am hoping some of my slides have model cars I no longer own/have.. maybe a few of my THEN 1:1 cars and motorcycles. 
I am talking 1960's and 1970's....


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, this pretty much expains why kids today don't bother with assembling kits. I'm sorry few get it. No 8 to 15 year old boy is going to sit down and spend days and weeks building a kit, get real, come on. That wasn't true in the 50's, 60's, 70's or now. I remember when I was boy of those ages, my brother was 3 years older than I, we had AMT Craftsman kits, promising a young model builder big brother results and they were right. Back then, a boy wanted to finish the kit and go ride his bike or play baseball. 

AMT knew this. So did Jo-Han, MPC did not yet exist. Today, a boy would be interested in such kits, like the AMT Crafstman or the 1970 AMT Motor City stockers kits, so he could then have time to go play on the computer. Times change, yes, but there are young guys today that would enjoy building kits like those, if they existed. 

I admire men my age and older with the patience to spend so much time with one kit build and they make beautiful replicas. But, because of that, few kits are sold and the low volume sales have made kit prices very high. I've attended model car events and almost no one is under 60 years old. I have contacted Revell and Round2 on this and they admit that they are unable to get support from older hobbyists to bring young people to our hobby. They have tried and they get resistance from old farts, not enough detail, and so on. 

They are giving up, Round2 has the original molds for the AMT Craftsman kits and the Motor City stocker kits, and says there is no reason to ever re-issue them. Body detail on them was every bit as accurate as any kit could be, but they lacked engines and chassis details. 

I exchanged EMails with them and they told me that older modelers don't appear to care if young people enter the hobby. So, they won't waste money trying to interest young kids unless we old fogies help. And we aren't, so as the guy at Revell said , "yes, the hobby is doomed". How sad. All we get now is endless re-issues, I already have those. I built them when I was a kid and still have them now. 

Moebius has released some new kits, which I like. I showed some to my young nephews, too many parts, too long to build, they passed.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My stepson is still intimidated by parts count- still keeping the kits simple for him. Instead of the Smokie and the Bandit car we are doing the WW2 Arizona next.

We do not work a lot on these, just a couple of hours every week or so, but he has had no problem with this arrangement. He still does not have the confidence yet, but every kit goes easier and he likes it even more. With us it is all about the building experience and the time we spend together, something he never had a chance to do with his birth father.

One thing I do to make things a bit easier for him- I leave everything on the spru to make painting simpler- we just touch up a few bits later.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> Just because some one does not build 4 or more model cars straight out of the box does NOT mean they are not a dedicated model builder, talk about close minded, sheesh.
> I've heard of blowing up finished models with fire crackers but I'v never heard of sticking them in the oven to soften the plastic and smashing them against a wall. Hey Whiskeyrat, maybe you should have done that to add some realisitic body damage to the General LOL.


I don't build them straight of the box, I never said I did. I actually add many details, sheesh. When I was a kid, my brother and I were not alone in making some cool wrecks using an oven to soften up plastic models and pushing them into a wall. It was quite popular. We even achieved some rather realistic results. 

The best was a 1970 Dodge Charger (MPC). Heated in oven, then taken out and smashed against a bed post, LOL. I was 14, my brother was 16. Kids can do weird stuff. We then used brown shoe polish to simulate blood and punched a hole in the windshield. Yes, that was sick, but boys are boys. 

I find it all disgusting now, but we did it. We even used devious ways to simulate rust and corrosion on models, LOL. Come on, we were kids, OK.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> My stepson is still intimidated by parts count- still keeping the kits simple for him. Instead of the Smokie and the Bandit car we are doing the WW2 Arizona next.
> 
> We do not work a lot on these, just a couple of hours every week or so, but he has had no problem with this arrangement. He still does not have the confidence yet, but every kit goes easier and he likes it even more. With us it is all about the building experience and the time we spend together, something he never had a chance to do with his birth father.
> 
> One thing I do to make things a bit easier for him- I leave everything on the spru to make painting simpler- we just touch up a few bits later.


Yes, a good idea. My grandsons are also reluctant to build a kit if it has too many parts. My nephews, too. I tell them all that whatever they make is good, it doesn't have to be show quality as long as it was fun to build it. 

I prove the point by showing them some not so good models I made as a kid, I still have the model cars/trucks I made when a kid. Not all of them, but some. The first kits I made were Palmer kits, bad kits. The oldest kit I built that I still have is an AMT '62 Ford F-100. My little fingerprints are on the thing, but I wouldn't restore or change it for any amount of money. Even the smudged glue on it is precious to me. It looks awful, but I smile when I look at it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

mr-replica said:


> I don't build them straight of the box, I never said I did. I actually add many details, sheesh. When I was a kid, my brother and I were not alone in making some cool wrecks using an oven to soften up plastic models and pushing them into a wall. It was quite popular. We even achieved some rather realistic results.
> 
> The best was a 1970 Dodge Charger (MPC). Heated in oven, then taken out and smashed against a bed post, LOL. I was 14, my brother was 16. Kids can do weird stuff. We then used brown shoe polish to simulate blood and punched a hole in the windshield. Yes, that was sick, but boys are boys.
> 
> I find it all disgusting now, but we did it. We even used devious ways to simulate rust and corrosion on models, LOL. Come on, we were kids, OK.


Believe me when I say boys will be boys, my great nephews prove it every day, in fact the youngest got hold of one of his daddies birds about a year and a half ago and broke the both its legs and ever since I've called him major brat.
In fact when I got them there first snap together models back then they put them together and then went to take them apart and put them back together again. That's how eager they were to build models.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, yesterday I finally finished four models. I bought a four of the new Modelmax diecasts of the '69 Ford F-100 at $11.99 each. After disassembled them, I primed the bodies with gray primer from KMart three days ago. The next day, I painted the bodies and the interiors. From my parts boxes, I used better wheels and tires, more appropriate to that era. Two, I two toned. 

Other than the wheels and tires, these entry level Motormax diecasts are great in detail and the chrome plating is second to none. The '67-'72 Ford pickups were ignored by the model companies, though they sold in huge quantities. Short sighted on the part of AMT and MPC. During the 70's, MPC did make a great Dodge pickup though. AMT made a Ford pickup beginning in 1975, but screwed up badly in making it the rare F-350 instead of the more popular F-100 and F-150. 

MPC shared in stupidity and bad models, making Chevy pickups in the mid 70's only as stepsides, fleetsides were the better sellers in 1:1 pickups, so sales of those kits were low. Many blame the decline and death of plastic kits on Atari and now the internet, partially correct. But the blame is shared with the stupidity of AMT and MPC, too. Instead of looking at the best selling cars 1:1, they went with temporary fads. 

Round2 seems to also ignore getting younger kids into the hobby, though Revell is trying. About MPC's bad decision to make '73 through circa '76? pickups only in the less popular stepside? I bought those kits and didn't build them until the 90's when I found a resin supplier making 8 foot fleetside beds for them. 

I guess you have to innovate and be creative. My next projects are already underway, some EBay kits I bought cheap, 90's Ford Victorias, unbuilt and some unbuilt Lindbergh Dodge Caravans. The seller accept my offer at 40% asking price. Bargains are out there if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It it's credit Round2 has made a special edition kit designed for a Father/Son build.
The bundled an 18" TOS Enterprise glue kit with the same subject in a snap together 1/1000 scale with sticker option.
While I like the idea, my course has been to help my stepson build his model instead of building a different one along side. That is for now, once he is comfortable and confident we each will have our own projects. Still, I like how Round2 is trying to address the younger people and provide a father and son experience


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> I would not exactly say the hobby of building plastic models is dead- it has some problems but none of them are deal killers. Right now the economy is very poor and most people do not have the resources they did ten years ago to get what they want. The irony is that back then I was waiting for a new kit to be issued in a subject I liked, today there are several dozen kits I dreamed about but I do not have the funds to buy them.
> Young people today are in an instant gratification culture- they complain when a game loads in three minutes instead of just turning on the device and starting immediately. It does take patience to build a good model you can be proud of. Some model companies have helped things along by offering kits which are prepainted, even snap together. You can start one in the afternoon and have it on your shelf long before dinner. Some cars are diecast and assemble with screws- no glue or paint needed. The instant gratification market is being addressed, and I consider it to be a gateway drug- once they have started on building they will tend to want to do more.
> I started building in the mid sixties. I made many mistakes of course but I was proud of every kit I built. I now have a stepson (11 yrs old) and I am teaching him the art of building now. He started off with snap together kits, when he saw what i had in my collection he wanted to do more. Last year we build his first glue kit- a Snowspeeder from Star Wars. I showed him how to paint and let him choose what and where to do it. We only have at most a couple of hours a week to do this and it took a while to complete. When it was done he was beaming. He felt a sense of accomplishment that a snap kit could never bring. He had gotten several new kits for Christmas and for the next one he chose to do the 'Smoky and the Bandit' Trans Am. It is a very complicated kit, but it does have some wonderful detail. I am pointing out the different engine components as we prepaint them on the parts tree. We have the whole movie series on disk and have been watching them as we build. It will take a while to finish, but what he is really enjoying is the _process_ of building, that to me is what it is all about.
> When I create a painting or build a model, my head goes into a special space- I jokingly refer to is as the 'Zone'. it becomes almost Zen like- the feel of the brush against the canvas of the feel of the knife as it cuts through styrene, that is what I live for. Getting it knocked out and in a display quickly is nothing, it is the building process I crave. While Ryan is still a little intimidated I can tell when he starts to get into the Zone as well.
> ...


Yes, I agree. But as I said before on this, I have brought young kids into our hobby. My 13 and 10 year old nephews and their friends. Though my experience is different than yours, they are still satisfied with any pre-painted kits and unassembled promo type kits such as some recent AMT and Revell curbside kits. My sister is delighted as her sons spend less and less time online now. Neither even bothers much with video games now. 

My home made painting booth in the basement is busy a lot now, I even have them painting models for me, LOL. I have the old models I made when I was a kid in the 60's, some at least. They look sad and will stay that way. The kids offered to take them apart and restore them, but that would require rechroming and losing part of my childhood.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, I do enjoy this site, but maybe it's not for me. I have been building plastic kits well over 50 years now, my main preference is factory stock and curbside. I admire and respect what I see here, but when I build models, it's like an assembly line. First I prime my models in my homemade painting booth, while they dry, I work on the chassis and interiors. Sometimes, I glue the hoods shut and use WalMart black spray paint on the chassis and assembled engines as one unit. I do add intricate details to the interiors. 

After a few days, I spray final colors on the bodies, as many as six at a time. In my work shop, I have a homemade painting booth, I made it using 2 X 4 lumber, a table top from Goodwill and every few weeks, I change the wax paper I cover the sides with. The vent fan is a bathroom fan I bought for $15. For 20 years, it has worked and sucked out the paint mist using a clothes dryer vent and duct. I use cheap Dollar Tree respirators and latex gloves on my hands, my wife cuts off the heels of old socks that have holes in them and I use the rest as arm guards to keep paint off my arms. 

I usually build about 10 to 20 models a month. To bring out the gloss of models, I take a shortcut, I use industrial Endust, wiped on carefully and the paint looks like it was buffed and polished. Three rooms in our home are filled with models, I think the plastic model manufacturers may like me. I have introduced my grandsons to model building, and they are not willing to spend weeks on a single kit. 

No kid will, really. If this hobby will survive, it needs high volume sales again. Low volume sales is why Round2 charges so much for kits. We need to show kids that they are welcome. Round2 is not doing that. As of 2015, plastic kits sales are 9% of what they were in 1970. They blame the internet and video games for that, nope, I blame us, the older guys. 

Demanding ever more intricate detail, and kits that require too much time to build has made boys not interested in our hobby. AMT once knew this, when they made the Craftsman and Motor City kits. Revell once knew this when they made the snap kits. 

Maybe my 10 year old grandson said it best, he said, "You know what, no matter how many wires they connect on the engines and what color they paint the shocks and all that, it still won't start up and run".


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

mr-replica said:


> I just completed my sixth model kit this week, it looks great. But, thanks for your reply. You equate money spent as a way to promote our hobby, that is bad. Thank you for your insults, I did apologize for what I said. I am glad you have a fortune to spend , most do not.
> 
> Your bragging about how much you spend sounds like ego to me, sorry. Anyway, I have to go, I painted 5 model bodies and they are now dry. I am glad I was able to straighten you out, you are welcome.


Saw your apology. I stand corrected. You have as much right to state your opinions as I do. 

Yes, I do have a little extra cash to spend on my hobby, but my intention was not to brag about it, merely to illustrate how I'm contributing to keep the industry at large afloat. 

Saw your pictures of your models. A very impressive and well built collection.


----------

